# CMH Vs Shifa (For Someone Living In Lahore?)



## braeem (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello and AOA people, 

Please help me choose between Shifa and CMH. I know this question has been asked alot of times and i'v read all those posts but still cant decide.
I live in Lahore but intend to Pass the USMLE and go to the states since i am a US citizen. 

Please answer this. Do you think it will be worth going to Islamabad and living in hostels in those harsh conditions just because Shifa prepares you better for USMLE's? Will i be stupid for choosing CMH over Shifa just so i can stay in the comforts of my own home?  What do you guys think?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

braeem said:


> Hello and AOA people,
> 
> Please help me choose between Shifa and CMH. I know this question has been asked alot of times and i'v read all those posts but still cant decide.
> I live in Lahore but intend to Pass the USMLE and go to the states since i am a US citizen.
> ...


If ur sure ull get into cmh than itd be better staying home.

No point of bumping thru 5 years mbbs just for usmle...
U cud do great in ur uni years as well as usmle...
In cmh..being home.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

What's you aggregate and how much did you score in your mcat?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

You'll be applying to CMH on a foreign seat if you're a US national? I think of you do, you'll stand a greater chance.


----------



## braeem (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks crypt...hope youre not the only one who thinks that way because im not very comfortable making such a huge sacrifice too...just for shifa. And my UHS aggregate is 76%. And no i wont apply on foreign seat. why waste the money. IA i have a pretty solid chance at CMH.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

everyone is entitled to their opinion but I would just ask you to look at your long term goals above everything. If you want to go to states and have a really good chance at a residency then shifa by far prepares you to get there (versus CMH). I know of many more people who have gone through shifa and have ended up doing well on USMLE while I have not heard that in the case of CMH (doesn't means its impossible, its just not as frequent). You are going to be making sacrifices when you go into the field of medicine so I wouldn't think that spending the extra money would be the worst thing. Its all an investment and if you're really committed to going to states after you've put in 5 years into obtaining a medical education, then I would suggest to not pass up shifa. Outside of govt colleges, everyone I've talked to that went to school in pakistan says shifa is probably the best for foreigners and those looking to go abroad. There is a reason why you hear good things about it. On the other hand, if you want to "risk" going through CMH then you are more than welcome to do so. I attended college here in states for a year and I lived 4 hours away so its not like its the end of the world if you're not 5 minutes from home. Then again you're not even that far away..going home on weekends isn't impossible (maybe impractical but that can be debated  ) 

Its all up to you, but don't forget about you long term big picture because 5 years will pass before you know it ...and you definitely want to put yourself in the best position..



p.s...I am going to shifa so I am obviously biased but I hope you can join us!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

braeem said:


> Thanks crypt...hope youre not the only one who thinks that way because im not very comfortable making such a huge sacrifice too...just for shifa. And my UHS aggregate is 76%. And no i wont apply on foreign seat. why waste the money. IA i have a pretty solid chance at CMH.



Your dad in the army?


----------



## braeem (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks alot yoyahyo. That definitely gave me something to think about. You do have a veru good.ppint. well ill weigh my options and then hopefully make the rght decision  i am paying the fee for shifa anywauy because it can be refunded but yeah..ill think about what you said. thanks alot  
And no. My dad not in the army sonnensays.


----------

